# Motobecane Track Team - thanks for the ideas



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

For months I have had forum members suggest a Pro Level Track bike
And at last I have the sample
Pictures below: {production will of course have chain and chain ring - but Shimano delivery on DuraAce level track stuff is slow!}

We are shotting for September delivery
But Shimano delivery on DA track stuff is Slow! 

I want customers to get this at a good price; so we will start a pre-book at a price of $795
Plus frameset only option at $350 [remember prices include shipping in 48 states and no tax except in Texas]. I want the prebook price to be low, as I know waiting is hard AND Shimano delivery on DA track stuff is Slow!

I think this bike is 14 to 15 lbs
but I will know after I mount the chain ring and chain - once I get them as ...... 


















































































BTW
sizes - 49c, 52c, 54c, 56c, 58c, 61c
colors - WHITE and TEAM ORANGE

I expect bike to be much faster than Shimano DA track stuff delivery


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Nicely done Mike! That bike looks fantastic and the price is great.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

With the exception of the headtube, this frame is very reminiscent of the leader 725tr.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

What are some of the specs? For example, what would the BB drop be for a 61? What is the length of the TT for a 61?

Nice looking bike. I like white bikes.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Good job.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

It is utterly beautiful, Mike.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I love White.
Terrific looking Bike.
Price is pretty sweet also.
Nice job, Mike.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

JaeP said:


> What are some of the specs? For example, what would the BB drop be for a 61? What is the length of the TT for a 61?
> 
> Nice looking bike. I like white bikes.



BB drop - 50cm
TT on 61cm - real 581.5; effective 589.9


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the positive comments

If you are interested please sign up for newsletter, as a notice of availibility will go out as soon as these are put up for pre-book

http://www.bikesdirect.com/yahoogroup.htm

Lots of stuff sells out before it lands, this maybe one of those
and I would love for forum members to get some

thanks again for the ideas

BTW - guys on BF really wanted drilled fork for front brake, so I just ask factory to do that


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

drilled for brakes or pure track?


----------



## instanium (Jul 13, 2009)

Unbelievably nice!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> drilled for brakes or pure track?


I had it pure track
but so many posters on BF wanted it drilled
I contacted factory and I am going to change it to accept brakes

I'll try to find some ruber hole plugs for pureists LOL


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> I had it pure track
> but so many posters on BF wanted it drilled
> I contacted factory and I am going to change it to accept brakes
> 
> I'll try to find some rubber hole plugs for purists LOL


But pure track bikes don't have rear frame holes also, right? This one does. So In reality it's not a pure track frame. Personally, I can't see why it would matter that much to purists. If I was truly a purist, this would not be the bike I would be looking at.

But it's going to be a nice bike.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> I had it pure track
> but so many posters on BF wanted it drilled
> I contacted factory and I am going to change it to accept brakes
> 
> I'll try to find some ruber hole plugs for pureists LOL




make sure they change it to accept short or standard reach brakes


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

Dr. Placebo said:


> With the exception of the headtube, this frame is very reminiscent of the leader 725tr.



yeah i wondered if it was a rebadged leader. either way, it's a nice looking bike and a nice build and great price :thumbsup:


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> make sure they change it to accept short or standard reach brakes



If someone choices to use brakes on this bike; it will be short reach only

I think buyers will be very happy with the option of brakes - it is done cleanly and of course there are no cable stops built in


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*A Question of sizing*

I have one of the original Leader 735TR (essentially a road bike with rear facing dropouts). It's a 61cm (center to top of seat tube) with a low BB drop (7+cm). Could I get away with your 58cm Motobecane since it has a higher BB drop (5cm) and a shorter TT or is 61cm the same as any other 61cm frame regardless of BB height?


----------

